# sea and sky tutorial



## devin (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello all! It has been ages since I did a tutorial and today I decided to make a tutorial just for you. Wanna see it, here it goes...lol!







Start with a clean moisturized face. My brows were already done and eyes prepped. I used spiked and espresso on my brows and bamboom paint all over my lids.






Next I used full coverage foundation in white(pro store) and applied it with a 252 brush on the lid. I applied saddle in the crease with the 217 brush.






I then used the 213 brush to apply the solid side of sea and sky to my lids. Making sure to pat the color and not sweep.






Use the 217 to blend the color upwards into the crease.






I applied full force violet pigment(pro store) in the crease using the 224 brush.






Then I applied shadowy lady and carbon in the outer "v" using the 217 brush. I used the 209 brush to apply the marble side of sea and sky to the inner lower lashline and the 266 brush to apply the solid side of sea and sky to the outer lashline. I applied blacktrack to the waterline using the 266 brush. Plushlash mascara was applied. Also solar white was added to the browbone using the 239 brush.






I applied ardell 131 lashes and deepened the outer lashline with carbon using the 239 brush.











Full face view. I need to do something with my hair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finished the rest of my face using mufe matte velvet + 70, studio finish concealer in nw40. Cheeks: blunt to contour, love joy and merrily mineralize blushes(these bad boys have some super pigment)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lips: Glamour O.D. dazzleglass and by degrees slimshine.






Closed eye shot.






Yay I'm done!!

Well, that's all folks. Hope you all enjoyed! If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW, I love it. Great brows!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2008)

So pretty and bright...I don't have Sea and Sky, but you've given me an idea for using Full-Force Violet!


----------



## damsel (Jul 17, 2008)

gorgeous as always.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2008)

So very pretty!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 17, 2008)

Your brows are perfection!
Thanks for the tutorial, those blushes look great on you.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 17, 2008)

FIERCE!!!!!  I bet wherever you went, they were like DAYUM.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 17, 2008)

Gorgeous! You look super hot.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 18, 2008)

zomg!!! i love it!


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

Your luscious lips are hot!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the idea of using a white pigment on top of your lids to make the blue more vibrant, very sexy


----------



## Mao (Jul 18, 2008)

*It's very nice!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 I love the colours that you choose. Blue reveal the beauty of your eyes.
Good tutorial too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you'll make an other one!!*


----------



## Jot (Jul 18, 2008)

fab look. love the blue


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 18, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! The blue is so vibrant.


----------



## Ramona6 (Jul 18, 2008)

You are gorgeous!!


----------



## Margolicious (Jul 18, 2008)

very pretty colors! thanks for takin the time to do this for us


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 18, 2008)

I love it!! Very pretty.


----------



## makeba (Jul 18, 2008)

dang thats HAWT!!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 18, 2008)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## concertina (Jul 18, 2008)

Love it! 

I need to play with my Sea & Sky; I'm seeing so many EOTDs and tuts with this great color and mines still in the box!!


----------



## Renee (Jul 18, 2008)

You are beautiful!


----------



## macedout (Jul 18, 2008)

perfection. thanks for the idea of full coverage in white. what else do u use it for. tips pls


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 18, 2008)

You're so gorgeous!!! Thanks for the great tut!!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 18, 2008)

amazing the blue really makes your eyes pop!!! great job... I love sea & sky..it is my fave outta the new colors


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! Now I really want sea & sky lol


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn i shoulda picked up that shadow today.. great tut!


----------



## widdershins (Jul 18, 2008)

You pull off blue eyeshadow so well! Classy and glamorous


----------



## CeCe88 (Jul 18, 2008)

youre eyes are awesome ;-)


----------



## blueagave (Jul 18, 2008)

AMAZING!!!! You pull blue off so beautifully!


----------



## devin (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_perfection. thanks for the idea of full coverage in white. what else do u use it for. tips pls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks to all for the lovely comments!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for full coverage white, I will use it when I want an extreme highlight color. Also to mix in my cream foundation to lighten. I also use it on photoshoots for that ethereal(sp?) look. You can also use it for artistic looks on the face like you would use clown makeup. HTH!


----------



## PMBG83 (Jul 18, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Love those brows lady!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

You should enter this in the Tutorial of the Month contest!  Great job!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sea and sky looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nicely done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have beautiful lips and a fabulous smile!


----------



## MAC Princess (Jul 19, 2008)

i really like this .. i think i will have to go out and buy this one ...


----------



## vcanady (Jul 19, 2008)

you look absoutlely stunning!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

love this tutorial, thank you!


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous look!!! Thank you for posting Devin! I miss your tuts!! lol


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 20, 2008)

Your eyes look 'effing amazing!! Love that blue on you


----------



## Taj (Jul 20, 2008)

Great Tutorial ! Thanks !


----------



## Pixiya (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazing, and I love your eyebrows


----------



## brownubian (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, this is so beautiful! I bought this and wore it paired with a lighter purple yesterday...such a pretty color.

Side Note: does anyone know if it's possible to save a thread (other than bookmarking it on my pc) to go back to it later?


----------



## Nenah2008 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovely Blue look!!!!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 23, 2008)

wow looks amazing!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 23, 2008)

love it, this is SO perfect!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 24, 2008)

my god! you are absolutely stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gorgeous lips!


----------



## Distinque (Jul 27, 2008)

beautiful! The colors are so vibrant!

Question.
How is the staying power of the full coverage foundation in white? Does it help with creasing? and is the Paint Stick in Pure White an alternative?

Sorry for all these questions but Nirenya(Sp?) uses a white base alot to help brighten and make the color of the eyeshadows pop.


----------



## Dollheart (Jul 27, 2008)

that is stunning! the blue looks fantastic against your dark eyes ^_^
all i can think of in the was of cc is prehaps a little less blush, as the eyes are definately the focus, the strong blush detracts attention slightly.

overall gorgeous. thanks for the tut xox


----------



## devin (Jul 28, 2008)

i use a paint(bamboom) first and then apply the white full coverage and i don't have any problems with creasing and i live in super hot and humid texas. yes you can also use the paint stick.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Distinque* 

 
_beautiful! The colors are so vibrant!
Question.
How is the staying power of the full coverage foundation in white? Does it help with creasing? and is the Paint Stick in Pure White an alternative?

Sorry for all these questions but Nirenya(Sp?) uses a white base alot to help brighten and make the color of the eyeshadows pop._


----------



## Distinque (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_i use a paint(bamboom) first and then apply the white full coverage and i don't have any problems with creasing and i live in super hot and humid texas. yes you can also use the paint stick._


----------



## Julie5 (Jul 28, 2008)

That is so pretty you do an awesome job!!! Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 29, 2008)

SOOOOOO pretty Devin!


----------



## pat (Jul 29, 2008)

this is simply beautiful.  I think i'll try this one day! thanks again


----------



## Ketchup38 (Jul 29, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

amazing tutorial


----------



## cuiran (Jul 29, 2008)

Great tut! Love this look!!!


----------



## ceci (Jul 30, 2008)

You look gorgeous with this bright royal blue shadow!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Moxy (Jul 30, 2008)

You look lovely!! Very nice, love eyes AND lips!


----------



## whim0020 (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG! I recently purchased the sea and sky and have been waiting for someone to show me how to apply this....You did GIRL THIS IS SUCH A GREAT LOOK!

Keep posting ......Thanks


----------



## elongreach (Aug 2, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 3, 2008)

ooooo love your BROW!!!


----------



## anguria (Aug 3, 2008)

I dont like blues in general but this is perfection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ginspontaneous (Aug 3, 2008)

This is fresh + vivid!
Could you PLEAASE PLEASEE do a focus-on tutorial of how you did your cheeks? I want to highlight exactly how you did it, but thats the part you cut off in this tutorial! ='(


----------



## devin (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginspontaneous* 

 
_This is fresh + vivid!
Could you PLEAASE PLEASEE do a focus-on tutorial of how you did your cheeks? I want to highlight exactly how you did it, but thats the part you cut off in this tutorial! ='(_

 

I will certainly make sure to add that next time...sorry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you to all of you for the comments!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 6, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

Very pretty, and you have beautiful skin!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 10, 2008)

That was awesome and fierce and gorgeous! Ooooh!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 11, 2008)

You are Gorgeeeeeeeeeeeousssssssss


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 22, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Wish I could get my hands on that pro white foundation!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Aug 23, 2008)

that lip gloss really looks good on you. lovin the whole look.....Pretty pretty pretty


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Aug 26, 2008)

The colors are gourgeous and you are beautiful.


----------



## honeebee (Sep 13, 2008)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Sep 14, 2008)

Whew...you did that!  Beautiful!


----------



## lucyh (Sep 14, 2008)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!!!

Makes me wanna go buy Sea&Sky *my poor bank account*


----------



## lalaa (Sep 19, 2008)

I am new here and i love blues. Im VERY new to makeup and i would love to try this.


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Sep 30, 2008)

sea & sky and merrily just got added to my shopping list


----------



## MacNeill59 (Sep 30, 2008)

Gorgeous. I Live


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

That is awesome!  I am going to have to try using S&S with a white base ... it was harder than hell to get it to show up that blue on me!  LOVE this!


----------



## ~sweetJB~ (Dec 14, 2008)

Loved it...thank you. What is the name of that white base that you used?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~sweetJB~* 

 
_Loved it...thank you. What is the name of that white base that you used?_

 
Full Coverage foundation, in white from  MacPro.


----------



## devin (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Full Coverage foundation, in white from MacPro._

 

Thanks, that's the one!

Thank you again to all you lovelies!!


----------



## anjdes (Dec 17, 2008)

The colours look fabulous on you! Wonderful job.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 19, 2008)

wow
your so gorgeous
the color looks hot on you


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is gorgeous,thanks for this tutorial


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 2, 2009)

Sooo Pretty!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 28, 2009)

pretty smile and love the blue on you


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 28, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! If only I could wear blues the way you do!


----------



## dinah402 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cute!  Thanks for the tutorial.  I've been wanting to use my sea and sky e/s but I'd always mess up.


----------



## NeonMakeup2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## francescaD (Feb 13, 2011)

gorgeous!
  	sea and sky doesnt pop against my skin! it looks beautiful on you tho


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh so pretty, Blue looks amazing on you..

  	Thank for sharing
  	ittybitty


----------



## Aneed (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Just amazing! You look stunning.


----------



## Suzich (Mar 14, 2011)

Ahhh, I` m gonna kill myself!! This is stunning
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but my eyes and sea & sky colors - big no


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 31, 2011)

oooooooohhh, I really like the intensity of that blue! Gorgeous!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

the blue is so beautiful on you!


----------



## gooblyglob (Nov 17, 2011)

whoa those colours are amazing - you wear them soooo awesomely!

  	(brilliant idea with the white base... gotta note that down...)


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for the tips about the white base. Really makes that blue pop!


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 9, 2012)

Awsome


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful! I unfortunately only own one, if any of the products you listed, so I'll have to see if any of my other countless eyeshadows might be somewhat acceptable dupes. Does this look still "work" without the white base? Again, I'm sure I could improvise, but if you have any suggestions as to how to make a similar look work without the white full coverage foundation, or if you know of a similar product, I would love your feedback!


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 12, 2013)

really pretty! I have that shadow but never know how to use it.


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 12, 2013)

So beautiful!!


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous, that blue looks lovely on you! and I also love the highlight you're wearing


----------



## msmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Great tutorial  gorgeous!


----------

